# my garage shop



## shoprat (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi again I need a little help trying to post pics of my shop,I went to additional options and browsed pics
but when i went to preview my post they wont show and i would like to be able to make sure i have the ones i want.so now what? thanks for any help


----------



## rake60 (Feb 18, 2010)

Attachments will not show in a preview.
They will show only after the post in submitted.

Rick


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 18, 2010)

shoprat  said:
			
		

> I went to additional options and browsed pics
> i would like to be able to make sure i have the ones i want.so now what?



When browsing, change to thumbnail view so you can see what picture you are selecting.


----------



## shoprat (Feb 18, 2010)

sorry to ask more ?,but i dont know how to re-size the pics it said file to big i need help :-[


----------



## rake60 (Feb 18, 2010)

PM sent shoprat.

Rick


----------



## shoprat (Feb 20, 2010)

a few pics of my shop its in a 24x22 detached garage

my b-port with dro







10'' atlas





miller 252 mig welder










hope this works


----------



## putputman (Feb 20, 2010)

shoprat, neat looking shop. Bridgeport looks almost new. 
Is the shop in the garage or basement?


----------



## shoprat (Feb 21, 2010)

hi putput thanks iwish it was in the basement,it costs a small fortune to heat the garage
especiallywith this global warming we had this winter ;D

so i have not been out there too much this winter


----------

